# My sons Ford Probe fuel problems



## kmnky79 (Nov 14, 2007)

My son has a 1995 Ford Probe, We have changed the plugs, wires, Dist. cap. & the distributor. A mech. told us it might be the Mass Air Sensor, we changed the M.A.S. and it still is not working corecctly. It will start, but after running for a while, it sound like it is missing. It won't go over 45 mph, it wont idle & it stalls if you sit still. 
Apparently we have changed the fuel pressure regulater swich, it's been at a Ford service shop and it was put on the computer there. According to the mech. the computer reads the Mass air flow, but we have put 4 Mass air flow sensors (the entire throttle body, and map sensors) and the car just got worse everytime. The fuel system was supposedly check at the Ford dealership. We are getting a rich code in bank one. We cleared the computer before we took it to the Ford Dealership. It has been on 2 different computers now. Boy this is frustrating. Any suggestion would be helpful (except the one suggesting we get rid of the car)


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Computer codes are great if they work, sadly not a fool proof system.
Could be alot of things. Dig out your wallet,lol, again. First thing I would
replace is the oxygen sensor. Make sure to disconnect battery terminal
prior to doing this. When you replace any sensor you should do this.
See what happens. Basically your part changing now until you hit the
magic one. Could be throttle position sensor. Could be coil pack gone
bad. Works great then heats up, starts to arc over. Might have a vacuum
leak, but you would think the dealership would have checked for that.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning kmnky79,

Low fuel pressure could cause that symptom.

I would be inclined to put a pressure gauge on it and watch it when it is properly warmed up. 

Has the fuel filter been replaced?

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## kmnky79 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, we did put a new fuel filter on it, and we even had the pressure tested, That's why this is so aggravating. Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning kmnky79, I would be inclined to want to see the fuel pressure test actually being done and seeing it yourself in a prolonged test under different engine operating circumstances.

There is a pressure control valve that should maintain fuel pressure within pretty close specifications.

Your mention of poor power could indicate low flow capacity from the pump.

These things can be a real headache, another common thing is the actual distributor, did you actually see it replaced? And was the entire distributor with all components inside it replaced?

There is a module in it that controls the ignition firing that also causes this effect. 

Sorry to sound so sceptical.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## kmnky79 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank you for your reply. Here is the (ONE) reason I am so frustrated. We were there when both shops when the car was put on the computer, although I did not actually see the fuel pressure test, the Ford Mechanic "guarantee" that he could find out the specific problem, and the mech. told us the computer said it was the Mass Air Flow (blah blah) lol Then we are going tomorrow to put it back on the computer. For nothing $. lol And as far as the parts, my husband & I put them on our selves. We replaced the whole distributor,components and all. We have been doodling with cars for about 20 years now, it's just we CAN NOT figure this one out. lol Again thanks for the info. Anything else would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Evening kmnky79, have you considered possible injector problem, it may be worth dosing the fuel tank with some injector cleaner cleaner.

I imagine they have actually measured the oxygen sensor/s.

Has the exhaust system been checked for free-flow, meaning it is not clogged.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## rudydorough (May 2, 2008)

hey there, I just had that same problem with my 95 and when I bought the car 9 months ago, it had that same problem. I let it run like crap until the bugs finally worked itself out; but then it came back tonight. so I did a number of things and spent a number of dollars at the parts store which none of them worked...so I'm returning them before I install them. I kinda heard that the MAS sometimes goes and since Ford and Mazda merged, they had done a lot of different things with that motor outfit. so I unplugged the MAS and man! what a difference! The O2 sensor when unplugged didn't do a whole lot for the problem but my throttle body acts up. It won't stay idleling, so I've heard to just tap on it every couple of times when it acts up. Hope that helps.


----------

